# Help with yeast issues.



## mrsbdx (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello! 
I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have 3 dogs, Viper - 4 y/o Deaf American Bulldog/"pitbull" mix, Porscha- 3 y/o Boxer/"pitbull mix, and Raea (Ray-a) 7 month old American Staffordshire Terrier. Raea is a show dog, so I want her coat to look awesome and not have any yeast, Viper has lots of allergies, especially flaxseed but is normally very yeasty as well. I am currently feeding Nature's Variety Instinct Beef and Lamb and the yeast isn't horrible, but it is still there. Orijen was terrible for Raea when I fed her the puppy formula, as was Taste Of the Wild, so I am assuming the potato is making it worse? I know the starch turns into sugar which feeds the yeast, so I guess what I am asking is does anyone know of a food with a high meat content that has rid yeast from their dogs?
Thanks in advance!
Amanda


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's another thread to read from someone who is having a similar issue....

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/6253-yeasty-paws.html


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, if you want to get away from potatoes Nutrisca is potatoe free. Nutrisca. The only thing I don't like is both formulas contain citric acid. You said your dog did bad on orijen, why not try acana. Alot of dogs do bad on orijen and do great on acana. In my opinion it's the best dog food out there;0) You can supplement garlic gloves and nutiva extra virgin coconut oil to keep yeast in check. They both have anti fungal properties. Your dogs are mid sized, so 2 cloves chopped up and 1 tablespoon of EVCO 5 days out of the week should be good. I would add 2 tablespoons of braggs apple cider vinegar in. It will make there coats shine, good for the showdog;0)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeast feeds on carbs. Completely eliminate carbs and you will eliminate yeast. All dog foods have carbs in them.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Yeast feeds on carbs. Completely eliminate carbs and you will eliminate yeast. All dog foods have carbs in them.


That goes for people too;0)


----------



## mrsbdx (Jan 11, 2009)

Are peas considered a carb?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

mrsbdx said:


> Are peas considered a carb?


Yes. They are packed full of sugar...which is a carb.


----------



## mrsbdx (Jan 11, 2009)

:frown: I wish I didn't know about dog food lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

mrsbdx said:


> :frown: I wish I didn't know about dog food lol


I hope you don't mean that :frown:

I know all this information about kibble is perplexing and frustrating. Hopefully someone who has more kibble experience and yeast issue will chime in. The only thing that helped my dog with yeast issues was to get her completely off a commercially processed food laden with carbs.


----------



## mrsbdx (Jan 11, 2009)

I am on the hunt for a chest freezer so I can feed raw. But until then I need something else to do =/


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well you want the lowest carbs possible in a kibble. I hate to say it, but I think Evo weight management is the lowest at 11%, but the protein is extremely high at 52%. Evo turkey and chicken is 12% carbs. After that I think your best bet would be Acana. Although Acana ranges between 26-28% carbs, Orijen is 25% all across the board.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Unless you have a specific reason for a chest freezer, I suggest an upright if possible.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Is a completely raw diet completely carb-free?

Is it the case that there are no raw-fed dogs on earth who have yeast issues?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the answer is yes to both questions;0) Yeast is fungus that thrives on carbs. Without carbs it dies.


----------



## mrsbdx (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I guess I will try the Evo Chicken and Turkey for now and see what happens. I've actually never looked at the carbs =D Thank you! And I'm just looking for the cheapest freezer I can find, I posted a want ad on Craigslist and I applied for freecycle so we will see!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news; but I was in your same spot exactly a year ago. Figured out the flaxseed issue, went to a kibble w/o that. (which there aren't very many) and after 1 bag, decided to take the plunge and just go raw. Within a matter of days the yeast went away in Khan's ears! No more itchy, licky paws either. He still has some environmental issues during the "typical" allergy season. I've found a couple benedryl morning and night keeps them at bay. 
If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes I wouldn't have believed it. Raw truly was life changing for him.


----------



## mrsbdx (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much! The freezer may be here sooner than I thought!!!! I got them a bag of Evo in the mean time.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a boy with yeast overgrowth also...constantly licking his paws, terrible sores, nasty smelly coat. I found this list of kibble that was ok for yeast problems. Pet Foods Recommended for Yeast, Allergies, OR Pet Skin and Itching Problems | NZYMES.COM 
Evo used to be on there (was the only grain free food on the list) but they have removed all Natura products. I have personally fed a few on the list...Fromm, NutriSource, and Precise, and he did start to clear up on them. I fed him Evo for about a year, and his coat went back to normal and the sores healed up. Before that, he did horrible on other grain free kibble. Which was disappointing to me because I really liked what Champion was all about. Since the P&G buy out, I have been doing half Evo and raw. Will be going completely raw soon. Good luck with whatever you decide for your dog!!


----------

